# Don't wait to make those ADR's. Free Dining promos announced through next September



## Twinkstarr (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneypackages.htm#general

Just wanted to give the non-DVC owners a heads up and don't dally making those ADR's. 

The usual FD comes out in Spring for mid-August-September.

So much for Bob Iger and company trying to get away from discounting.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 16, 2010)

> So much for Bob Iger and company trying to get away from discounting.


Maybe.  It's really only seven of the slowest weeks of 2011, plus Hurricane Season (which they always have to practically give away).  Pretty much all of spring break season and peak summer is excluded, and so are all the event weeks (Marathon, President's, etc.)

Of course, one of those "free dining" weeks happens to be mine.  Curses.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 16, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Maybe.  It's really only seven of the slowest weeks of 2011, plus Hurricane Season (which they always have to practically give away).  Pretty much all of spring break season and peak summer is excluded, and so are all the event weeks (Marathon, President's, etc.)
> 
> Of course, one of those "free dining" weeks happens to be mine.  Curses.



Do you have your ADR's?   

MLK weekend is excluded also! Got Cali Grill, Cape May dinner and Kona Cafe! 

Just wanted to give the TUG nation notice, not all of them who manage to get a DVC exchange are up on the 180 day window. And once those FD bookers start making ADR's, watch out. Bit me in the butt last October for my "booked in July F&W trip".


----------



## bnoble (Aug 16, 2010)

> Do you have your ADR's?


Not yet.  My check-in date is 2/27, so I have a couple weeks to go before my window opens.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow - that's pretty incredible that they're discounting this early.

I wonder if they're going to have even deeper discounting by next hurricane season?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 16, 2010)

Apparently the crowds are not there for Disney.  But I wish they wouldn't give the store away, so the parks will be less crowded for our fall trip.  

I guess the Disney crowds are all at Universal Studios. NOT!:rofl: 

Okay, so I am a fan of Universal Studios, too, but without a forthcoming discount offer on our Premium Annual Passes, we will be skipping those parks for a while.


----------



## jamstew (Aug 17, 2010)

Miraculously, I managed to schedule two trips when FD isn't being offered


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 17, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Wow - that's pretty incredible that they're discounting this early.
> 
> I wonder if they're going to have even deeper discounting by next hurricane season?



Michael, I usually catch Bob Iger's post-earnings interview on CNBC. Missed the one last week, but the last few he's been saying they were going to start backing off on discounting.  

I'll be down for Thanksgiving(5th annual trip), the busiest we've seen then was 2007. Crowds have been a lot less in imho the last 2 years. 

We also go down MLK weekend(2011 will be our 4th annual trip, booked 2br at BLT!) and if it wasn't for the Brazilian tour groups and college cheer competition, the place would be empty.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 17, 2010)

> Wow - that's pretty incredible that they're discounting this early.


I think it is remarkably shrewd.

Let's face it---they practically have to give those September rooms away even in the best of economic times.  Why not start now?  Get some early bookings in to get a baseline occupancy in the resort---there is a pretty rabid "Free Dining" fan base for September's Value season, and they are all over this discount like bedbugs on box springs.  

So, this makes it *look* like Disney is really pulling all the stops in terms of discounts.  Free dining for the next year!  Wow!  But, if you really look closely at the dates, almost all of them are total dog weeks.  There is one bone thrown in for Memorial Day, but any other "interesting" time is pretty much shut out.

If you look at the other discounts for early 2011, they are pulling back.  Last year, pretty much the entire winter had buy-4-get-7, a discount of about 43%.  This year, the discounts are lower, topping out at 40%, and only at the most expensive resorts.  They are also repeating a gift card deal, but the gift card amounts are lower by about 1/3 vs. last year's.

Attendance is only off by about 2% in Orlando for the quarter, and down 4% in Anaheim.  But, per-guest spending is *up* 3% across both domestic resorts---in part because these discounts are being squeezed out.  They aren't being dropped all at once, but Iger is true to his word---they *are* scaling back, and it is working.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 17, 2010)

bnoble said:


> there is a pretty rabid "Free Dining" fan base for September's Value season, and they are all over this discount like bedbugs on box springs.


As someone who took advantage of Free Dining the last three years (and am doing it again this year), *I represent that statement*! I think it's a tremendous value for the budget-conscious. Our family of four (not including our infant) has been able to go for a couple weeks for under $2500, including park tickets, tremendous amounts of food and lousy accommodations. This year, we'll be leaving the "value resort" unoccupied and will have about $800 worth of nice 2BR timeshare units during our two free dining weeks. Then, we'll pay another $1000 to upgrade to annual passes and make two more two week trips before those expire. Between park tickets and timeshare accommodations (all 2BR or more), our three two week trips to Disney will end up costing us less than $1000 per week. At least one week (and possibly two) will be in DVC units. One week will be in Marriott Royal Palms. One week will be in Wyndham Bonnet Creek (with extended family - I didn't count the cost of those two extra units). One will be in a 3BR at Summer Bay, hopefully with some friends.

But I agree - very shrewd by Disney. The whole dining plan is ingenious, as well.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 17, 2010)

> The whole dining plan is ingenious, as well.


You aren't kidding.

We were there for a week in late July in a VWL 2BR.  We ate exactly what, where, and when we wanted---no budgeting, no price watching, if the steak looks good, order it.  We ate seven sit-down meals, seven counter service meals, and more than seven "snacks" each, so about the same # of meals as the dining plan would have covered.  We often ordered things that the plan would not have covered (an appetizer, adult meals for my 9 year old son, etc.)  But, we also tended to have our big meal at lunch (typically cheaper).

The dining plan would have cost us almost _$100 more_ than just paying as we went.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 17, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> As someone who took advantage of Free Dining the last three years (and am doing it again this year), *I represent that statement*! I think it's a tremendous value for the budget-conscious. Our family of four (not including our infant) has been able to go for a couple weeks for under $2500, including park tickets, tremendous amounts of food and lousy accommodations. This year, we'll be leaving the "value resort" unoccupied and will have about $800 worth of nice 2BR timeshare units during our two free dining weeks. Then, we'll pay another $1000 to upgrade to annual passes and make two more two week trips before those expire. Between park tickets and timeshare accommodations (all 2BR or more), our three two week trips to Disney will end up costing us less than $1000 per week. At least one week (and possibly two) will be in DVC units. One week will be in Marriott Royal Palms. One week will be in Wyndham Bonnet Creek (with extended family - I didn't count the cost of those two extra units). One will be in a 3BR at Summer Bay, hopefully with some friends.
> 
> But I agree - very shrewd by Disney. The whole dining plan is ingenious, as well.





bnoble said:


> You aren't kidding.
> 
> We were there for a week in late July in a VWL 2BR.  We ate exactly what, where, and when we wanted---no budgeting, no price watching, if the steak looks good, order it.  We ate seven sit-down meals, seven counter service meals, and more than seven "snacks" each, so about the same # of meals as the dining plan would have covered.  We often ordered things that the plan would not have covered (an appetizer, adult meals for my 9 year old son, etc.)  But, we also tended to have our big meal at lunch (typically cheaper).
> 
> The dining plan would have cost us almost _$100 more_ than just paying as we went.



We've never done the DDP, but we get the TIW card along with our AP's. That works well for us, plus you can use it at VB also. Plus I have the Disney Visa, the reward points are my "food money", so I don't pay that much out of pocket. 

I can say Brian, WDW does prepare you for dining in HI! While the $ figure is similar the food was so much better.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 20, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> We've never done the DDP, but we get the TIW card along with our AP's. That works well for us, plus you can use it at VB also.


Same here... The TIW is one of the best deals going, especially if you eat at the signature restaurants and are drinkers.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 20, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Same here... The TIW is one of the best deals going, especially if you eat at the signature restaurants and are drinkers.



Hey I fit that description. :rofl: . We usually book 1-2 signature restuarnats per trip. 

Plus you can use it at the VB restaurants too.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 20, 2010)

Perhaps the most interesting TIW development is the addition of several restaurants over at the Swolphin---including bluezoo, Shula's, and Kimonos


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 20, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Perhaps the most interesting TIW development is the addition of several restaurants over at the Swolphin---including bluezoo, Shula's, and Kimonos



bluezoo is on my "adult" dinner list next time we stay over at the BWV/BC area. 

We ate at Kimonos a few years ago and it wasn't very busy. Granted it was early May. Perhaps taking the TIW will increase business(I think FL res. passholders can get the TIW also).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 20, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> We've never done the DDP, but we get the TIW card along with our AP's. That works well for us, plus you can use it at VB also. Plus I have the Disney Visa, the reward points are my "food money", so I don't pay that much out of pocket.
> 
> I can say Brian, WDW does prepare you for dining in HI! While the $ figure is similar the food was so much better.



You are saying the food was better in HI?  I think it is, too.  

Why do people want the dining plan, anyway?  I love so many restaurants near WDW, like Backyard Burgers near Costco, Smokey Bones (don't have those in CO), and Garibaldi for Mexican food.  All three of those are superior to anything in Disney.  AND we can get out of the parks and away from the noise.  So important to us, being in our fifties now and traveling mostly without anyone else.

Disney is really hurting the local restaurants with their constant free dining.  We ate at Macaroni Grill and heard the servers talking about the lack of business during the free dining promotions.  There is always another side to the story.....  

How much do you feel you really save on the free dining promotion?  They limit the choices at the value resorts, don't they?  You have to get fast food for every meal, I believe.  Gag me!  :rofl: 

Now for the snacks, the ice cream sandwiches at the little place on the way to Frontier and Adventure Lands, near the bridge, now that is the ideal snack!  We get those at least once per trip, but for most of our desserts, it's Twistee Treat in Lake Buena Vista, in front of the grocery store, by the ABC liquor store.  What grocery store chain is that?  It's one of the big ones in the south.... I am trying to remember.  Also, there is another Twistee Treat a few blocks from Costco.  You will find that one easily enough, because it's a gigantic ice cream cone.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 20, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You are saying the food was better in HI?  I think it is, too.
> 
> Why do people want the dining plan, anyway?  I love so many restaurants near WDW, like Backyard Burgers near Costco, Smokey Bones (don't have those in CO), and Garibaldi for Mexican food.  All three of those are superior to anything in Disney.  AND we can get out of the parks and away from the noise.  So important to us, being in our fifties now and traveling mostly without anyone else.
> 
> ...



Being used to Disney prices, the HI price shock isn't bad. :hysterical: 

Yes if you stay at the Pop you only get the QS plan(which I believe includes one of those drink mugs, but someone can correct me since I've never really looked into it). Moderate and above you get the regular plan. 

I'm not someone who couldn't go during "traditional FD" time, nor would I really want to go then. Mid October-early May is my WDW timeframe.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 20, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Perhaps the most interesting TIW development is the addition of several restaurants over at the Swolphin---including bluezoo, Shula's, and Kimonos


This is interesting news.. We eat at Shula's fairly often. They have great food, but they are very expensive. The TIW will help in that department.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 20, 2010)

Tokyo Dining (but *not* Teppan Edo) was added recently as well.  AllEars keeps track of the list:

http://allears.net/din/dde.htm


----------



## Carl D (Aug 20, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> bluezoo is on my "adult" dinner list next time we stay over at the BWV/BC area.


We tried bluezoo last year and didn't care for it much. It was okay, but not worthy of doing it again IMO. We found the menu, atmosphere, and service all to be lacking.
That said, we all have different tastes and preferences, and I'm sure others love it.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 20, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Perhaps the most interesting TIW development is the addition of several restaurants over at the Swolphin---including bluezoo, Shula's, and Kimonos


I've heard great things about Shula's.  We'll be getting a TIW card, so perhaps we'll have to try that one out on one of our trips.



rickandcindy23 said:


> Why do people want the dining plan, anyway? I love so many restaurants near WDW, like Backyard Burgers near Costco, Smokey Bones (don't have those in CO), and Garibaldi for Mexican food. All three of those are superior to anything in Disney.


There are some VERY good restaurants at Disney.  Most are just average (which is way better than most other theme parks), but some are outstanding.  They're more expensive than their off-park counterparts.



rickandcindy23 said:


> How much do you feel you really save on the free dining promotion? They limit the choices at the value resorts, don't they? You have to get fast food for every meal, I believe. Gag me! :rofl:


Yes and no.  Starting this year, the public offer is regular dining for moderates and above and just quick service for values.  But if you stayed last year (during free dining) and booked the bounceback offer, you get the regular dining plan free even with the values.  Word is that the bounceback offer right now (for 2011 stays) is the same.

Their counter service meals aren't just "fast food".  We use quite a few of our CS credits at Wolfgang Puck Express in Downtown Disney.  You can also use it at Pepper Market at Coronado Springs, where steak is one of the options.  In the parks, we enjoy counter service meals like chicken & rib combos (Cosmic Ray's), fish & chicken combos (Columbia Harbor House), Asian, Mexican combo plates, fish & chips, deli sandwiches, a Shwarma platter (Tangerine Cafe), etc.  There's burgers, pizza and other typical fast food, but there are tons of other choices.

For our family of four, two weeks in a "value resort" with free dining and 10 day base tickets is about $2400.  That's a pretty incredible deal, IMHO.  The park tickets alone are worth over $1000.  The cheapest we've ever stayed in Orlando (before timeshares) is about $40/night, so the hotel is worth at least $600 for the two weeks.  That leaves $800 towards the food, which is barely $50 per day.  It's not easy to eat out with a family of four on $50 per day, but with the Disney Dining Plan, we eat really, really good.

Now this year, we're stepping things up a bit.  Before we had discovered timeshares, we were considering moving up from a "value resort" to a 
"moderate resort" (with something like 320 square feet!!!) for the extra space.  It was about an extra $1000.  Instead, we got two weeks in nice 2BR timeshares for $800, and we'll just leave the value resort vacant.


----------

